# bRUISER



## shazza35au (Jun 29, 2008)

In loving Memory of Bruiser,
He lost his life today to cancer now he is at peace with his mother Shyann ,We will miss the pair of you everyday you both weren't just dogs but you were our family our loving friend and our mates .May you both run the German Shephard field and play happy forever.

Forever in our hearts 
Mummy (Sharon) Christina , luke and Jayden


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Run painfully free, Bruiser. 







Your familly now has two angels to watch over them.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Another pup lost to cancer. I feel for you. I lost my gal a couple of weeks ago. Bruiser will be running painfree with Poohbear. Play well Bruiser and watch over your furparents.

George and Poohbear (now an angel on the rainbow bridge)


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, Bruiser.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Bruiser today.







Rest in peace Bruiser, may he run free at the Bridge.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss.

RIP Bruiser. I hope you are running pain free and have found time to say hello to your mom.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of Bruiser.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest condolences to you on the loss of Bruiser. May he run free at the bridge with his mother, Shyann.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Aww - dear Bruiser, another loss to cancer. Healing thoughts for your family.

Run free, Bruiser.


----------

